# Turtle lovers head markings



## Lulham (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2






Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2

Just got these 2 little turtles is the yellow normal ? 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2






Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animal805 (Jul 19, 2012)

These two look very familiar, not from the mid north coast NSW by any chance? Coffs in particular. Yes those are normal markings


----------



## Lulham (Jul 19, 2012)

They sure are  there going good you'll have to come have a look at them got a new place


----------



## saintanger (Jul 19, 2012)

yes very normal i have 2 eastern long necks and 6 queensland saw shells. they are so cute


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very normal. Fuzzy white bits on flippers etc is what you should watch out for in young ones.


----------



## animal805 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lulham said:


> They sure are  there going good you'll have to come have a look at them got a new place


Can you PM me your new address as we would love to come visit the little cuties. MD had another sucessful shed 2 nights ago and is growing at a nice rate.


----------

